# Salem and No Name (yet, need help), My very new Rattie Best Friends



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am very new to this forum, but have been reading posts here for at least a month. Anyway, today, around an hour ago, I adopted two adult black-hooded female rats! Right now they are still getting used to their cage, and munching on some broccoli ;D so I haven't taken any pictures yet, but I will in the near future! Their names are Salem, and no name, who I haven't thought of a name for. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated! A little more info about them: They were left in a cage outside the shelter I adopted them at, they were left there on december 22, and they look very similar, and the only differences are that one of their back's has a thicker stripe than the other, and they are soooooo tame, and they climbed right up on me at the shelter, and OF COURSE I fell in love. I haven't decided which one I will call Salem, the fatter one with the thicker stripe (she's the shyer one) or the slimmer one with the smaller stripe (she is moving nonstop and she is constantly licking me, I think I taste like a treat )? So which one should be named Salem, and what should I name my other rattie? Thanks for any comments!


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

What colours are they? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

They sound adorable, that is awesome! 

You could name the second one Peabody... it's a city close to Salem, MA.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for everyones' replies! They are both black-hooded with a stripe going down their backs, one is thicker than the others. No pics yet, it is only 6:50 my time, so I am going to wait for better lighting, but I will today, I PROMISE! I like the name Peabody, I will think about it, but I tend to abreviate my pets' names when I talk to them, so I don't really want to call her Pea, people might think it is kind of strange. Thanks you guys, you are very helpful! Ok, pictures, that will be done today, I promise!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have decided I want the other one's name to start with an S, and be a place. Do you think I could call her Seattle, and call her Sea for short?


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Seattle sounds very cute and matches Salem well, I thinks.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

What about Savannah? You could call her "Vannah"... like Vanna White.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, everyone! I think I'm going to call them Salem and Seattle. Which one should be which? I was thinking the bigger one with the thicker stripe will be Salem, and my smaller girl Seattle. What do you think? Pics coming today!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just an update on the smaller one's behavior, she keeps licking me, nonstop, when I pet her. Just thought it was cute, and I had to report it. ;D Pics coming today!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I won't be able to post pics until 5 (my time) But I will tonight!


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sooooo sorry, but I am swamped tonight and I won't be able to post pics of my girls tonight! I will do it in the very near future.


----------

